# new to the board



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi,
From Canton, OH & new to this board. My flyfishing is mainly bass & panfish. Obviously, I enjoy float tubing & love those small lakes/ponds. This year, I will be trout fishing in NY, saltwater flyfishing in the NC Outerbanks & hopefully, trying my hand at steelhead. 
Other than fishing, 80-90% of which is fly, I like to cook...mostly BBQ, chili, wings, & deep fried turkey. Been married almost 34 years with 3 children...girl/boy/girl...the baby girl is a freshman at Muskingum College, oldest daughter engaged, & son married with 2 daughters...the 2 year old, Erika, is "Grampa's girl" & future fishin' buddy. The oldest, 6 yr old Tia, will go "occasionally". 
Glad to be on the board & I'll be reading & posting often. Seems like a nice board.
Mike


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome! Nice to "meet" you! I hope you love the site!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome Ohio tuber, glad to have you. From the entire staff at OGF we welcome yoy.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to OGF!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice to see you here Mike. Lots of good panfishing in the Akron/Canton area. I used to flyfish quite a bit, but now, I'm an all-species/all-tactics type of fisherman. 

Anyway, glad to see another NE guy here. And, you made me very hungry with all that food!

Carl


----------



## Spion Kopp (Apr 16, 2004)

Hmmm.. Straying from FAOL Tuber?

Im newly registered here too, I did post occasionally on GofishOhio which I believe is what this site used to be?

Anyways good to see someone familiar.

- Chad


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks everybody! Glad to be here!

Carl...Give me a holler & we'll catch some fish & I'll do some cookin'!!

Chad...Good to see your post. I'm still a fixture on FAOL...not too active last week cuz my 'puter had a stubborn virus. College daughter home from school=instant msgr=uhoh! 
I'm back now.
Mike


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I go to FAOL sometimes nick name Toothy Critter, have fun in NY I'll return there when the steelhead begin to show up! I generally get a NY, Pa, MI, and of course Ohio lic every year! I live in Akron, and you probly almost go past my house everytime you come north! 








I FF 90% of the time, except when the smallies are off the break walls and in depths over which my sinking lines become neutral boyant!


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Joe C. from Cincinnati. Long time fly rod fanatic and smallmouth lunatic, though I fish for most everything that will hit a fly - and some things you wouldn't think of as fly targets (channel cats?). I see a few posts in this forum but it seems mostly 'noreasters' chasing silver. Anyone in the southwest of the state?

J


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

I just signed up today.


----------



## shawjv (Apr 12, 2004)

*Include me in! I'm new at this fly fishing, and I'm an old fart to boot, but I'm a willing learner.

ShudderBug*


----------

